# How many calories do you bulk on? (poll)



## LukeCarter

*How many calories do you bulk on?*​
1500 61.19%2000 173.37%3000 22143.76%4000 18236.04%5000 499.70%6000 or Above.305.94%


----------



## LukeCarter

Just for a little research, how many calories do you bulk on?


----------



## shaunmac

Im about 180-190lb, 6 ft. and im trying to get 3500+ in, but its hard as ive never been a big eater, my stomach needs a good stretch!


----------



## big_jim_87

atm average 6,000 cals or so...

was on 7k plus but struggled to keep it up tbh...

It will diff for every one tho


----------



## Brook877

I'm 6ft plus, about 230lb, I'm aiming 4000 plus, it's not easy with out going for 1000kal shakes and that's not some thing I want to be doing, I manage 3000 plus most days with out difficultly tho, weekends are the hardest, weekdays are easier with having set breaks at work, it structures my intake nicely,


----------



## Raptor

Around 3000 or less, still quite low carbs as i never really bulk properly


----------



## countrybumpkin

between 4000-4500 now, Tried 8000 last year thinking more was better for bulking, had the most hideous bloat ever.


----------



## TIMMY_432

I'm 5"7 and 210lbs and aim for 3,500cals.


----------



## AK-26

3500kcals to bulk.


----------



## Jux

Slow metabolism. Less than 3k to build muscle :blush:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

4000k

3.5k on rest days


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

3K ish

5ft 8 14 1/2 stone (fat-ish)


----------



## Fat

I've never bulked :crying:

Looking forward to very soon....


----------



## miguelmolez

Never bulked myself yet, but will be in Spetember.

Going to up it from 2700 till I get to 3000 then see how things go. Im 5,9 13 stone. 14% BF at the moment.


----------



## Super_G

Try to hit 3500 midweek and at weekends I aim for 3000


----------



## Craigyboy

4500 cals as i have a very labour intensive job on top f training

I actually need to up this as I seem to have stalled slightly


----------



## Dsahna

Between 3/4000


----------



## matthewplyon

2000 at min but am cuttin, 3000 when bulking


----------



## Hayesy

Never bulked myself

atm 12.5 stone, 5'8 and 11% body fat prob shoot for 3000 kcals a day then take it from there!


----------



## E.Swales

3200 I'm 6'1" 179lbs and 22% bf, should I be doing less on rest days?


----------



## 3752

Approx 4000 cals per day


----------



## Lockon

I'm 6ft 1 233lb and I need 4085 to bulk up on.


----------



## RowRow

5'10, 220ish lbs

About 5k+ calories

I don't struggle eating that clean at all either. It's just eating more and I put on too much fat so not really a good way to go.


----------



## stone14

My natty weight was 10.5lb my appetite lets me comfortably eat 3500cals, i bulk on 4000-5000 this with aas gets me to around 15st and stall, 5000 is prob my max i cant maintain bulking on much more for long unless its masses of sugar and or fat which i dont want, 15st is a nice weight for me at 6ft2, im below atm but lean bulking now, plus i want to get back to bjj etc so too much mass isnt a good idea anyway


----------



## QUEST

i aim for 4k. struggling to get food down me lately tho ,i have phases like this ..


----------



## stealthy

stalled at 2700 so upped to 3000, will see how things go. im 78kg 6ft


----------



## Beans

Between 4500 and 5500. Won't be bulking for a while now so it makes little difference lol


----------



## Gary29

I'm 6ft2 and 100kg, I aim for 3800+ when bulking, and I find getting that much down me difficult.


----------



## reza85

3500/4000 for me I'm 95k at the mo around 16% body fat 5.8


----------



## Pain2Gain

Around 3000 ish I think I must admit I should really sort it out properly but I just know how much I need to eat to gain and how much to just maintain so I go by that and how I feel at the time currently adding some lean mass 2lb shy of finally breaking 15st 6"2


----------



## RowRow

Pain2Gain said:


> Around 3000 ish I think I must admit I should really sort it out properly but I just know how much I need to eat to gain and how much to just maintain so I go by that and how I feel at the time currently adding some lean mass 2lb shy of finally breaking 15st 6"2


At 15st no way it's only 3000 your bulking on!


----------



## baggsy1436114680

4,000 cals to lean bulk at 78kg


----------



## xpower

Too many usually lol

I get carried away


----------



## Mighty.Panda

Surely 1500 on a bulk is even pretty low for a woman?


----------



## Fat

Mighty.Panda said:


> Surely 1500 on a bulk is even pretty low for a woman?


Someone could be short or have low activity levels due to a disability so I wouldn't rule it out completely.


----------



## murphy2010

I aim for 4000-4500


----------



## QuadFather94

Around 4500 last bulk... Going for around 3000 off cycle and 3500 on cylce, and keep increasing cals as cycle continue, upping the cals with mainly protein whilst on.


----------



## Scottswald

i go for 5000 cals clean food. leaves me pretty hungry tho and i often end up throwing around another 1500 cals of extra food in, that needs to stop though.


----------



## yannyboy

4500-5000 at the moment


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

5000 - 6000. I was 260 at 6'2 and I'm wanting to get back up there


----------



## Mingster

Just worked them out yesterday.

4615.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

depends if im at work or have time off, for the past couple of weeks, i was taking in 4000 odd, using myfitnesspal to log my kcals, the scales hardly budged, due to the fact my job is quite physical, and im on my feet anywhere from 3-5 hours a day mon-sat (im a postman). took two weeks off and kept it between 3500-4000 and i started to gain weight, although now im back im going to have to bump it up to 4500-5000 and go from there


----------



## IGotTekkers

I bulk on 2800 cals when natty. 5'9" 165 lb


----------



## Fatstuff

I daren't fcukin say in case the fat police show up


----------



## leeds_01

i bulk on my competition weight in pounds + 15% with 25 cal eaten per pound of new weight goal


----------



## Kev1980

3000


----------



## Malibu

4k

and thats 2 meals


----------



## PHMG

6k plus, i diet on 4k.


----------



## liam0810

4500-5000 cals.

Who bulks on 1500 cals? Who's chose that one?!


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> 4500-5000 cals.
> 
> Who bulks on 1500 cals? Who's chose that one?!


I think there was a 50kg girl that signed up once!


----------



## baggsy1436114680

4,000 - 4,500 even then weight struggle to move, next bulk might have to hit 5k


----------



## shainesboostin

5' 11" 190Lbs single digit BF

5k and the scale moves slowly...


----------



## Quattro

Im 5 11" 72Kg and seem to need about 3500 to add wieght, dont know the reason for this?


----------



## J.Smith

DO you prefer high carbs and protein and low fats when bulking....

or higher protein, highish fats and low carbs..


----------



## Dazza

5ft 11" 195lbs around 2500kcals should do it.

Metabolism of a sloath, coupled with being rather insulin sensitive.

Though saying that, it seems much better now i've leaned out, so we'll see how the winter bulk goes.


----------



## corporates

3000 or there abouts since my metabolism caters for that.Less and i lose muscle, more and i get bloated(not fat)


----------



## cas

I don't count, I just make sure im not hungry


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just increased mine to 3200-3500 a day. Should work nicely for a while.


----------



## MattGriff

More than 10K kcals


----------



## cas

MattGriff said:


> More than 10K kcals


Lol turn it in.


----------



## jstarcarr

around 6000 atm but will be upping it when weight gain stalls


----------



## MF88

I try to do 3000+ a day, only been bulking a month though.


----------



## Matt 1

all you need is 500 more then your BMR.. otherwise youre just going to put on fat - natural training anyway, maybe its different for assisted

for me 3000


----------



## Kane T

I seem to be on 3500-4000 a day @ 20/81kg/5"8

Seems excessive but I don't grow otherwise.


----------



## Scottswald

5000, i tried 6000 plenty but just more fat gain really


----------



## anabolik

My maintenance is about 3,500 and I bulk on about 4,000...seems high after looking at other replies? I must have a fast metabolism.

5'7 162lbs


----------



## Quinn92

On about 6400 - 6500 at the minute. Gaining weight slowly, but my cardio has increased recently, doing 3+ hours a week of walking


----------



## mal

Depends how much gear im gonna take...more gear more cals,less gear less cals..pretty simple really.


----------



## Ricky12345

Last time I bulked it lasted 4 years odd and went terribly wrong don't fancy it again


----------



## Zetecss

Target is 2800 but I normally finish the day between 3000-3500. Works out to be around 1.5-2lbs a week. Apparently 1lb a week is what is a healthy bulk.


----------



## dan_mk

Did 4k last bulk but it was too much and I gained too much fat. Think I'll slow bulk from now on at 3000k clean


----------



## cudsyaj

I'm aiming about 4,500 on training days and about 4,000 on rest days

30, 200lbs, 5'11 about 16-18%bf

Only barely gaining in this so now looking at 5,000 diets with good macros!!


----------



## khani3

Hi Guys

Everyone will have different calorie requirements and so the question cannot have one answer for all.

We all have a maintenance level and by determine this we can determine the extra calories required to bulk. Two things that are considered are:

Weight

Level of activity.

For example: Someone who weighs 70kg will have different calorie requirements to someone who weighs 90kg.

Also if two people weigh 70kg and one has and manual labour job and is very active (trains 6 days a week, plays football three times a week ect) this will be very different to someone who has an office job and trains only 3 times a week ect.

In my opinion best way to find out calories required to bulk is to find your maintenance calories (includes weight, level of activity ect) and the add calories in chucks of 500 until you start seeing the growth you want.


----------



## cudsyaj

4,000 - 4,500kcals

I don't seem to grow on less  but its hard to maintain.

215lbs / 97.5kg ish @ 18%bf and 5'11

1250 for breakfast and then lots of pre-cooked meals an snacks then another homemade shake later on but like a few people say, p!ss easy in the week due to being up early and having set breaks so its regimented but weekends are a nightmare


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

3500-5000kcals. I don't really count may read the labels now and then though. Just to make sure I get a rough estimate


----------



## Huntingground

cas said:


> Lol turn it in.


MattGriff is a powerlifter who holds British records so no need to doubt........


----------



## stone14

cudsyaj said:


> 4,000 - 4,500kcals
> 
> I don't seem to grow on less  but its hard to maintain.
> 
> 215lbs / 97.5kg ish @ 18%bf and 5'11
> 
> 1250 for breakfast and then lots of pre-cooked meals an snacks then another homemade shake later on but like a few people say, p!ss easy in the week due to being up early and having set breaks so its regimented but weekends are a nightmare


I'm the same 200lb 6ft2 !elow 5000cals I get nothing, for me to gain natty I'd prob have to hit 7000cals ed to gain per week, and I just can't get that amount of food in me and maintain it, prob could force 6000cals in but wouldn't be a very nice day for me.

High metabolisms and low appetite are not a good combo for weight gain. I always seem to want to do what my body isn't built for lol.


----------



## WillOdling

At least 6000, I'm 6ft 4 and 18 stone with very fast metabolism. If I so much as look at a cross trainer I shrink :laugh:


----------



## s3_abv

stone14 said:


> I'm the same 200lb 6ft2 !elow 5000cals I get nothing, for me to gain natty I'd prob have to hit 7000cals ed to gain per week, and I just can't get that amount of food in me and maintain it, prob could force 6000cals in but wouldn't be a very nice day for me.
> 
> High metabolisms and low appetite are not a good combo for weight gain. I always seem to want to do what my body isn't built for lol.


This sums me up very well. Although i'm 5.9 13st and eating 5400cal every day. Fook me it's hard eating it all whilst keeping it clean!


----------



## Sambuca

5000+ is easy enough to get in. plenty of oats and evoo


----------



## kingdale

has anybody else began to hate food after all the calories well bulking?


----------



## IronPhil

kingdale said:


> has anybody else began to hate food after all the calories well bulking?


Oh yes.

So delicious but I'm never ever hungry for it!


----------



## reza85

LOL yes I'm actually looking forward to dieting now !

Lian norton makes a good point about metabolic set point... the more you bulk on the more you can cut on simplessss


----------



## secondhandsoul

5ft 7, 130lbs and im on a comfortable 3000 (200 over maintenance) natty. Im hoping to work up to 3500 if the fat gains are manageable. I want to keep cutting time to a minimal amount.


----------



## reza85

secondhandsoul said:


> 5ft 7, 130lbs and im on a comfortable 3000 (200 over maintenance) natty. Im hoping to work up to 3500 if the fat gains are manageable. I want to keep cutting time to a minimal amount.


Shame on any one that gain LBM on less the that lol :lol: (men)


----------



## stone14

Sambuca said:


> 5000+ is easy enough to get in. plenty of oats and evoo


no1 could keep oats and evoo up for long


----------



## Sambuca

stone14 said:


> no1 could keep oats and evoo up for long


I drink oats and evo 3 times a day and have since october. But I like bland food 

When i first tried doing it it made me gag for a week now i can just drink it down like having a can of coke


----------



## DB7

Scraping 3000 at the minute which is a couple of 100 over recommended. Sometimes struggle with the macros.

Curiously it seems I'm against the norm in finding my off-days easier. At work I regularly go 4-5+ hours without a break then they all come in the last half to quarter of my shift. By the last one I'm either full from the break an hour before or I force something down and then I have to have my dinner/tea later, then snacking is really reduced on a night.


----------



## Thumper

At the moment im at almost 5000kcals a day on just gaining 1lb a week. FML!


----------



## stone14

Thumper said:


> At the moment im at almost 5000kcals a day on just gaining 1lb a week. FML!


1lb per week is great!


----------



## doyle1987

Am 15st 6lbs at moment at around 15%.bf and can't bulk on anymore than 3000 calories, currently on around 2600.


----------



## IGotTekkers

At the end of my last cycles i was 200lb and eating 7000 cals per day, and not growing.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

At 6'4" and 220lbs I bulk on 3200 calories of goodness! Anymore and I just get fat!


----------



## funkypigeon

IGotTekkers said:


> At the end of my last cycles i was 200lb and eating 7000 cals per day, and not growing.


Lucky sod, haha

what do you do in the day, do you have a really active job?


----------



## ohh_danielson

I am currently bulking on 3500...

I dont know how people can bulk on like 6000 or more lol! Both to stay in shape, and to actually eat that much!!

I sometimes struggle on 3500 lol!!


----------



## Boshlop

it would be interesting to see how thse numbers have changed in the 2 years since this thread started!

used to bulk on 4000 but atm im cutting on 3000-3200 so i can imagine a bulk getting to the 5-5.5k mark now

still starving on 3000 aswell


----------



## IGotTekkers

funkypigeon said:


> Lucky sod, haha
> 
> what do you do in the day, do you have a really active job?


I sit on my **** all day on my phone mate lol


----------



## Alanricksnape

16 stone 5 lbs at 5'11 and gaining slowly at the moment on about 5100 calories.


----------



## funkypigeon

Josh Heslop said:


> it would be interesting to see how thse numbers have changed in the 2 years since this thread started!
> 
> used to bulk on 4000 but atm im cutting on 3000-3200 so i can imagine a bulk getting to the 5-5.5k mark now
> 
> still starving on 3000 aswell


How much muscle have you gained in the last 2 years?


----------



## Boshlop

funkypigeon said:


> How much muscle have you gained in the last 2 years?


If were talking lbm only then, around 12-14kg I would say.


----------



## funkypigeon

Josh Heslop said:


> If were talking lbm only then, around 12-14kg I would say.


Ah, thanks mate. n i no how you feel starvin on 3k cals, and thats my bulkin cals.:sad:


----------



## Boshlop

funkypigeon said:


> Ah, thanks mate. n i no how you feel starvin on 3k cals, and thats my bulkin cals.:sad:


I think its alot to do with been a bit ill aswell, cutting and ill make you crave and starve, atleast for me

Doin a stricter clean bulk? Not allowed to add more?


----------



## Thumper

mygym said:


> At 6'4" and 220lbs I bulk on 3200 calories of goodness! Anymore and I just get fat!


Lucky bastard.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Thumper said:


> Lucky bastard.


I wish!

I love eating could double intake but it all goes on gut.


----------



## MRENIGMA

IGotTekkers said:


> At the end of my last cycles i was 200lb and eating 7000 cals per day, and not growing.


7000 calories?? Not possible surely?!

how would that look like, meals, timings, can you eat that much and have a job?!


----------



## funkypigeon

mygym said:


> I wish!
> 
> I love eating could double intake but it all goes on gut.


x2 on this mate, ive got 24/7 munchies


----------



## IGotTekkers

MRENIGMA said:


> 7000 calories?? Not possible surely?!
> 
> how would that look like, meals, timings, can you eat that much and have a job?!


Lol 7000 isnt hard mate.

breakfast litre of gold top milk, 4 rahers bacon, 4 eggs, half tin of beans, 2 sausages, mushrooms drowed in evoo, 4 hash browns.

Large big mac meal with a double cheeseburger.. or a large box meal from.kfc

Large chicken curry with rice, naan, all the extras.

cheeses and peperamis, bottles of lucozade through the day.

in the evening i would have a 225g sharing bag of doritos with tubs of salsa, guecemole and various humus.

And something before bed. Id often wake up at 3am (or even be still awake) and go down for a few sarnies etc.


----------



## MRENIGMA

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol 7000 isnt hard mate.
> 
> breakfast litre of gold top milk, 4 rahers bacon, 4 eggs, half tin of beans, 2 sausages, mushrooms drowed in evoo, 4 hash browns.
> 
> Large big mac meal with a double cheeseburger.. or a large box meal from.kfc
> 
> Large chicken curry with rice, naan, all the extras.
> 
> cheeses and peperamis, bottles of lucozade through the day.
> 
> in the evening i would have a 225g sharing bag of doritos with tubs of salsa, guecemole and various humus.
> 
> And something before bed. Id often wake up at 3am (or even be still awake) and go down for a few sarnies etc.


Yeah that'll do it if you eat Sh1te lol

I could do that for 1 day, how do you manage that every day? Currys and McDonald's? Is it for strongman training, I read terry Hollands has a whole cheesecake before bed


----------



## IGotTekkers

MRENIGMA said:


> Yeah that'll do it if you eat Sh1te lol
> 
> I could do that for 1 day, how do you manage that every day? Currys and McDonald's? Is it for strongman training, I read terry Hollands has a whole cheesecake before bed


Well you aint gonna hit 7000 cals clean mate. Lol. You think all the pros eat boiled chicken and rice? :lol: do what youv gotta do mate


----------



## reza85

Who the hell needs 7000 calories to increase lean tissue

At 92kg and 13/15% body fat I'm growing on 3500

Now I know I'm small guy compared to some on hear but 7000 Jeez u guys must 250 pounds sub 10%


----------



## Echo

reza85 said:


> *Who the hell needs 7000 calories to increase lean tissue *
> 
> At 92kg and 13/15% body fat I'm growing on 3500
> 
> Now I know I'm small guy compared to some on hear but 7000 Jeez u guys must 250 pounds sub 10%


I'd love to be able too, I'm on a measly 3000 :thumbdown:


----------



## Leeds89

Around 4000kcals, but if I'm on tren or deca I up that to 4500 and see minimal fat gain with increased muscle gain


----------



## Ari1888

I've got extremely fast metabolism, so there's no chance of me bulking without an intake of at least 4000 calories a day. It's hard to manage daily considering my day plan, work and studies. Pain in the ass! :whistling:


----------



## stone14

I'm 15st and loose fat on 3500cals, iv had 5000+cals off natty and gained no weight. But on cycle I oviously gain.

6000cals with ghrp6 is around my limit I can intake.


----------



## Georgio Samaro

I'm fairly new in the weight gaining as I've gone too long being lazy and only just found the motivation I need to do something about it.

I used to eat next to nothing, only enough to sustain my appetite (which was poor at the time). I've recently started to try bulking. I started off with around 3000 cals a day for 2 weeks which saw me gain only a small amount of weight. I then upped this to 3500 cals of clean and dirty foods (was recommended to eat anything and everything I can as I am not conscious of gaining fat, i'd actually WANT fat). After a week I gained the same amount I did in 2 weeks on 3000 cals.

Does anybody think it would be non beneficial to up this to 4000 cals? I like the gain in weight I'm getting from 3500, but would taking it to 4000 shock my body too much? I want to do everything to ensure I won't lose this weight easily once I've gained it!


----------



## ajohn

Went from 130 to 185ish on 3500/day, stalled for a month at ~190lbs, upped it to 4000 and have been gaining a steady ~1lb/week


----------



## Leeds89

Georgio Samaro said:


> I'm fairly new in the weight gaining as I've gone too long being lazy and only just found the motivation I need to do something about it.
> 
> I used to eat next to nothing, only enough to sustain my appetite (which was poor at the time). I've recently started to try bulking. I started off with around 3000 cals a day for 2 weeks which saw me gain only a small amount of weight. I then upped this to 3500 cals of clean and dirty foods (was recommended to eat anything and everything I can as I am not conscious of gaining fat, i'd actually WANT fat). After a week I gained the same amount I did in 2 weeks on 3000 cals.
> 
> Does anybody think it would be non beneficial to up this to 4000 cals? I like the gain in weight I'm getting from 3500, but would taking it to 4000 shock my body too much? I want to do everything to ensure I won't lose this weight easily once I've gained it!


What's your height, weight and age?

If you gain well on 3500, 4000 will probably bloat you and make you gain fat pretty quickly


----------



## Prophecy

3 x clean bulking shakes a day will give you nearly 4000 cals then a meal or 2.


----------



## redpill859

At 5ft 10 and 86 kg looking to do a slow bulk at 2700 have done 3500 cals in the past but not clean.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

Brook877 said:


> I'm 6ft plus, about 230lb, I'm aiming 4000 plus, it's not easy with out going for 1000kal shakes and that's not some thing I want to be doing, I manage 3000 plus most days with out difficultly tho, weekends are the hardest, weekdays are easier with having set breaks at work, it structures my intake nicely,


Just shows how metabolisms vary. I'm 2 stone lighter than you & I cut on 3,000.

Currently on-cycle & bulking, and I'm having to scarf down 4,500 to keep my weight nudging up.


----------



## rocky dennis

danMUNDY said:


> depends if im at work or have time off, for the past couple of weeks, i was taking in 4000 odd, using myfitnesspal to log my kcals, the scales hardly budged, due to the fact my job is quite physical, and im on my feet anywhere from 3-5 hours a day mon-sat (im a postman). took two weeks off and kept it between 3500-4000 and i started to gain weight, although now im back im going to have to bump it up to 4500-5000 and go from there


I was a postman years ago and didn't exercise at all back then, but it stripped the weight off me- it's more physical than people think LOL- I dropped so much weight when a postie.


----------



## Brook877

Major Eyeswater said:


> Just shows how metabolisms vary. I'm 2 stone lighter than you & I cut on 3,000.
> 
> Currently on-cycle & bulking, and I'm having to scarf down 4,500 to keep my weight nudging up.


To be fair though I did have a bit of a sticking point around 230lbs though, (That was back in 2012)

regardless of training or ped use I was stuck at the weight, it was only when I really addressed and vastly increased my food intake that I was able to get the scales moving again.

I'm currently about 262lb and the difference in my food intake from then to now is pretty huge.

I've learnt a lot about what my body needs in the last two years..


----------



## rocky dennis

mygym said:


> I wish!
> 
> I love eating could double intake but it all goes on gut.


I've bulked on 4500 and the gut defo grows!! On 3,000 at moment but will increase to 3400 or 3500 at the most.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

rocky dennis said:


> I was a postman years ago and didn't exercise at all back then, but it stripped the weight off me- it's more physical than people think LOL- I dropped so much weight when a postie.


Whenever I see our postman, he's walking fast with a bloody great sack & sweating like someone out on a run. Wouldn't be at all surprised if they're blazing through 400-500 cals per hour, and they do that for hours on end.


----------



## Robbiedbee

I voted 3000kcal but I've been maintaining on that at the moment, so my current calories for my bulk are around 3300 kcal per day.


----------



## infraredline

I was up above 5k a day but I have found that 4200-4500 a day is enough for me


----------



## GGLynch89

Motab of an active volcano - 4000 not including mass gainer.


----------



## rocky dennis

Major Eyeswater said:


> Whenever I see our postman, he's walking fast with a bloody great sack & sweating like someone out on a run. Wouldn't be at all surprised if they're blazing through 400-500 cals per hour, and they do that for hours on end.


Some days less than 3 hours, some 6 hours LOL- I can picture him now, poor sod!


----------



## Major Eyeswater

infraredline said:


> I was up above 5k a day but I have found that 4200-4500 a day is enough for me


When I was in my early 20's, I did 5,500 - 6,000 a day for a couple of months in an attempt to break through the 200lb barrier.

Studies into overfeeding show that people consuming surplus calories can often gain a lot less weight than the simple (surplus cals / 3500) formula would predict. Some people (typically active males) will experience an increase in TDEE that blazes off up to three quarters of the surplus.


----------



## infraredline

Major Eyeswater said:


> When I was in my early 20's, I did 5,500 - 6,000 a day for a couple of months in an attempt to break through the 200lb barrier.
> 
> Studies into overfeeding show that people consuming surplus calories can often gain a lot less weight than the simple (surplus cals / 3500) formula would predict. Some people (typically active males) will experience an increase in TDEE that blazes off up to three quarters of the surplus.


Interesting, I was unaware. Can you elaborate on how I would do this calculation. I'm 5,4" weigh around 195lbs (88.5kg) + or - a few pounds/kg and am 10-12% bodyfat range.


----------



## badly_dubbed

fcuk knows....lots


----------



## J1mmyc

I am a postman done a pedometer on one of my rounds once it says i burnt over 1500kcal i bulk on 5000-6000cals and can get away with near enough eating what i want bad thing is food bill is alot ££££ but easy when cutting i cut on 3000cals weight falls off me swings and roundabouts


----------



## BetterThanYou

4000+ but I'm on a lot of tren lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

rocky dennis said:


> I was a postman years ago and didn't exercise at all back then, but it stripped the weight off me- it's more physical than people think LOL- I dropped so much weight when a postie.


I'm weighing nearly 17 and a half stone now so up to between 6-7k kcals a day to grow, anything less and I start losing weight, its ridiculous not to mention expensive haha


----------



## rocky dennis

danMUNDY said:


> I'm weighing nearly 17 and a half stone now so up to between 6-7k kcals a day to grow, anything less and I start losing weight, its ridiculous not to mention expensive haha


LOL- postmans cardio!! It's brutal :thumb:


----------



## rocky dennis

J1mmyc said:


> I am a postman done a pedometer on one of my rounds once it says i burnt over 1500kcal i bulk on 5000-6000cals and can get away with near enough eating what i want bad thing is food bill is alot ££££ but easy when cutting i cut on 3000cals weight falls off me swings and roundabouts


Fook!!! No wonder I ended up a skinny [email protected] when I was a postie,I never lifted back then.....That's a huge burn!! Were the results from one of the longer turns, say, 5hrs or something?? Not just a short round, surely??? I really shocked at that!!


----------



## Major Eyeswater

infraredline said:


> Interesting, I was unaware. Can you elaborate on how I would do this calculation. I'm 5,4" weigh around 195lbs (88.5kg) + or - a few pounds/kg and am 10-12% bodyfat range.


From what I can gather it hasn't been quantified, so you can't just say that you will burn off 50% or whatever of surplus cals.

I've been logging my daily calorie intake / expenditure, bodyweight & skinfolds on a spreadsheet for years (I do business analysis for a job, so this sort of thing is normal for me), and I've calculated that only about half to a third of my surplus calories go to fat gain. This tends to be lower if I'm more active (even after accounting for the extra activity), and when I went on cycle my skinfolds barely increased at all despite running a 500-700 surplus.

Muscle gain is probably a confounding factor. Building additional muscle has a large metabolic cost, probably thousands of calories per pound. Increases in non-exercise activity and general upregulation of BMR also account for it.

I've found these references

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16353352

http://www.goranlab.com/pdf/14.pdf

http://www.proteinpower.com/drmike/metabolism/overfeeding-and-metabolic-advantage/


----------



## Major Eyeswater

rocky dennis said:


> LOL- postmans cardio!! It's brutal :thumb:


There's a potential exercise DVD there


----------



## Alex6534

6ft 2, 81kg and I can bulk on 2500 cals, saves on money but f*ck me I'm normally still hungry :lol:


----------



## infraredline

Major Eyeswater said:


> From what I can gather it hasn't been quantified, so you can't just say that you will burn off 50% or whatever of surplus cals.
> 
> I've been logging my daily calorie intake / expenditure, bodyweight & skinfolds on a spreadsheet for years (I do business analysis for a job, so this sort of thing is normal for me), and I've calculated that only about half to a third of my surplus calories go to fat gain. This tends to be lower if I'm more active (even after accounting for the extra activity), and when I went on cycle my skinfolds barely increased at all despite running a 500-700 surplus.
> 
> Muscle gain is probably a confounding factor. Building additional muscle has a large metabolic cost, probably thousands of calories per pound. Increases in non-exercise activity and general upregulation of BMR also account for it.
> 
> I've found these references
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16353352
> 
> http://www.goranlab.com/pdf/14.pdf
> 
> http://www.proteinpower.com/drmike/metabolism/overfeeding-and-metabolic-advantage/


Great! I'll take a look at these. Thanks for sharing the links.


----------



## rocky dennis

Major Eyeswater said:


> There's a potential exercise DVD there


Haha!! Can't see why not,seems to be every other kind nowadays.


----------



## John J Rambo

5'7" 180lbs 2600 cals as I sit on my **** all day.


----------



## J4MES

big_jim_87 said:


> atm average 6,000 cals or so...
> 
> was on 7k plus but struggled to keep it up tbh...
> 
> It will diff for every one tho


How come so many?


----------



## big_jim_87

J4MES said:


> How come so many?


Pushing hard to grow...

Didn't seem to get fat...

Iv been as high as 1,000g carbs a day and I have seen an improvement in condition lol!

All about timing and drugs etc


----------



## big_jim_87

Tbh it was an experiment...

I am currently on about 5k ish cals and have been gaining extremely well...

I think the timing of foods is very important.


----------



## J4MES

big_jim_87 said:


> Tbh it was an experiment...
> 
> I am currently on about 5k ish cals and have been gaining extremely well...
> 
> I think the timing of foods is very important.


Thanks jim.

While we are on this topic would love to see your opinion on this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=267628


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE

Bulk at 4000 roughly,cut at 3200 at the moment


----------



## rsd147

Dont really bulk, couple of hundred calories above my maintenance so I am in a surplus so I can stay lean throughout the year


----------



## SwoleZilla

Between 3000-3500


----------



## gradziol

rocky dennis said:


> LOL- postmans cardio!! It's brutal :thumb:


Instead some fancy and expensive treatment all obese ppl should be transferred to work for Royal Mail, we wouldn't have obesity problem in 6 months (they would either loose weight or die of heart attack).


----------



## armor king

who the heck bulks on 1500 and 2000 range lol


----------



## armor king

Brook877 said:


> I'm 6ft plus, about 230lb, I'm aiming 4000 plus, it's not easy with out going for 1000kal shakes and that's not some thing I want to be doing, I manage 3000 plus most days with out difficultly tho, weekends are the hardest, weekdays are easier with having set breaks at work, it structures my intake nicely,


1000 cal shakes are the worst lol take me 2 hours to drink


----------



## jsing2010

17-20 cals per lbs.


----------



## stone14

Seen a video on youtube a guys diet 'supposedly' altho I don't believe him which is.

2lb oats (dry weight) so close to 1kg

400g peanut butter

12 large eggs

Nothing else.

Every day.

Comes to around 8000cals per day.


----------



## youngmuscle13

Hi Guys, im new to these forums, iv been weight training for about 4 years now im 21 and im 14.7 stone im 6.2ft tall im quite a big lad 48'' chest but im looking to put on some size around my arms and shoulders, my diet is pretty good mainly chicken and carbs not alot of fat.

my question is for my size how many calories should i be aiming to consume a day? how many carbs and i know my intake of protein is around 187 grams a day.

and for cutting up on a separate month how many calories should i be aiming for?

Best Regards Joe.


----------



## FelonE1

5ft 11,13 stone 7 and I bulk on 4000 of those mofos


----------



## silver

all of them


----------



## silver

armor king said:


> who the heck bulks on 1500 and 2000 range lol


an anorexic midget


----------



## armor king

finlay04 said:


> an anorexic midget


Oh yeah


----------



## Peace frog

Doing my first bulk now I maintain at 3000 so I'm adding 300 a day for first couple of weeks then 600 a day after that and just see where that takes me


----------



## humanchemistry

4500cals, protein fat untill training and then protein carbs after training


----------



## Guest

Only ever teied bulking once. Didnt particularly gain any more strength. Put on fat. Then lost a little bit of strength trying to lose the fat.

I just eat well as much as I can with lots of protein (upto 200g a day). Berween 2000 and 2500 a day calories.

But even if I dont watch my diet I still grow weekly regardless.

I just eat till I feel full and then eat again when I start feeling hungry. Usually every 4 hours it works out to.

So basically I just feel what my body tells me.

If I feel tired I eat more carbs but make sure the protein still gets in their.

I also make sure I get 8 hours sleep a night

Oh! And I train every other day on two body parts between 8 and 14 reps per set with the odd day doing max 1 reps.

Open to slayings by the way.


----------



## Guest

Sorry. Went off track. . . . I dont bulk eat.


----------



## FelonE1

5072 atm


----------



## Big ape

currently bulking on 100g of sesame seeds


----------



## Dan94

Only 2,300 - 2500 for me atm :sad:


----------



## Guest

I eat about 2000. But I drink wine and im not including that.

My day consist of Turkey. Tinned tuna. Milk. Oats. Salad. Pasta. Water. Quark. Wine.

But I dont bulk. Im a round 22% bf all the time and grow all the time.

But my training has been non lately as ive moved house and train from home.


----------



## G-man99

My maintenance is around 3800-4000.

My diet isn't great but neither poor.

Was around 12st as a natty non trainer and now around 15st and 15%bf and hardly trained in the last 6 weeks

Never do ANY cardio either, last time was last September


----------



## Alex6534

About 2500, would love to be able to cram in 3500/4000 calories!


----------



## A B

14 stone 6ft bulk on 3600


----------



## banzi

work out your maintenance and don't go over 300 a day when bulking, anymore than that you will just end up fat.


----------



## shytdyck

6.1ft, 200lb, 3.5k.


----------



## oldskoolcool

Around 50 cals per kg for me.


----------



## rsd147

Im 6ft. 180lbs, around 12% body fat.

My cals were 3000, however, weighed myself this morning and lost 2lbs so increased 3500. 190 protein, 420 carbs and 117 fat


----------



## biggestdog2007

My metabolism is slow as fuk. Can bulk reasonably well on 3k cals at 95kg bw and about 14% bf. Some lucky fukers cut on that!


----------



## Robbie

7000+


----------



## IGotTekkers

Currently eating about 5000 cals but im training off gear for 2 hours a day. Iv set half my gym up in my garage and i enjoy the time away from the Mrs :lol:

When I get back on cycle ill bump calories up.


----------



## Pancake'

IGotTekkers said:


> Currently eating about 5000 cals but im training off gear for 2 hours a day. Iv set half my gym up in my garage and i enjoy the time away from the Mrs :lol:
> 
> When I get back on cycle ill bump calories up.


You training natty 2 hours a day you say? How long you been of cycle for? Lost much of your gains, would you say? Also, what you looking to run next cycle mate? Cheers.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Starz said:


> You training natty 2 hours a day you say? How long you been of cycle for? Lost much of your gains, would you say? Also, what you looking to run next cycle mate? Cheers.


Iv been off since early August, yeah lost some gains coz I havnt been training, only just started again. Size is coming back nicely already, I'm only 6 lb below my heaviest weight so after a few weeks of being back on i expect to well surpass my heaviest. I'm 13 stone 7 atm. Will be well over 14 stone by Xmas and hope to be 15 stone this time next year with a little less bf. I'm about to jump on pharma sust 250 props 2 or 3 amps a week and triumph labs dianadrol x 2 per day which is 50mg dbol 50mg anadrol. I would run npp or deca aswell but the shut down is too hard. I wanna play it safer than I have done previously.


----------



## Prince Adam

@IGotTekkers

Thought you'd weigh more, how tall are you??


----------



## IGotTekkers

Prince Adam said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> Thought you'd weigh more, how tall are you??


People always do. My frame is quite small naturaly So a few lb looks alot more than on someone wider and taller. I'm 5 foot 10


----------



## Pancake'

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv been off since early August, yeah lost some gains coz I havnt been training, only just started again. Size is coming back nicely already, I'm only 6 lb below my heaviest weight so after a few weeks of being back on i expect to well surpass my heaviest. I'm 13 stone 7 atm. Will be well over 14 stone by Xmas and hope to be 15 stone this time next year with a little less bf. I'm about to jump on pharma sust 250 props 2 or 3 amps a week and triumph labs dianadrol x 2 per day which is 50mg dbol 50mg anadrol. I would run npp or deca aswell but the shut down is too hard. I wanna play it safer than I have done previously.


Sounds good mate, you will well bypass heaviest you've been at that's for sure. I have been given thought about NPP/Deca Usage, not particularly keen on the idea of them in the mix. I think I'd rather EQ or Tren Ace lol.


----------



## Pancake'

IGotTekkers said:


> People always do. My frame is quite small naturaly So a few lb looks alot more than on someone wider and taller. I'm 5 foot 10


I am the same mate lol. ''The narrow waist and tiny joints are actually a blessing, as it will make every pound of muscle on your body look like three'' - Ron Harris


----------



## Dan TT

Think I bulked on too many cals this time round, went for 3800-4000 and put a bit of fat on.

Next bulk i'm gonna do 300 over and hopefully stay leaner to save such a drastic cut afterwards lol


----------



## elliot438

I just eat as much as I can, if I can only eat 3k one day i'm not gonna force another 2k or so, you learn to read your body but if I can eat 6k odd I will eat it. I don't really count though.

5 foot 8

225lbs

physical job


----------



## nbfootball65

ATM 5000


----------



## FelonE1

I was on 6000


----------



## T100

Last bulk was 3000, don't need as much as most of the guys on here being an endo


----------



## Dave_shorts

8000 approx. My metabolism is crazy fast


----------



## Benchbum

Currently 4k but would probably still creep up the scales on 3.5k


----------



## stone14

I'm going to go for 6-7k if I can find an easy way.to get.it all in


----------



## hometrainer

way to many and now i have to shift some fat then once i'm lean i am planing to get some expert help in exactly how many calories i actually need and do it properly without gaining a ton of body fat


----------



## ohh_danielson

3100 currently. May need to slightly up it though as weight hasn't been going up as expected last few weeks. Probs add 100 or so.


----------



## ClockworkKnight

I am slightly curious to know what some of these high calorie diets consist of,

I'm about 15 - 15 1/2 stone, I just worked out my daily calorie intake as being around the 3000 K cals accorss about 8 meals a day and it makes me feel like I am about to pop at times, If the only way I could get it any higher is if I were to eat oversized portions or eat things with a lot of fat in them.

That said I do have to have the weekend off

and before anyone says it's not enough to bulk with I'm getting at least 250g of protein and about 300gs of carbs in that.

would there be any benefit to me downing a litre of ben and jerry's ontop of this?


----------



## stone14

ClockworkKnight said:


> I am slightly curious to know what some of these high calorie diets consist of,
> 
> I'm about 15 - 15 1/2 stone, I just worked out my daily calorie intake as being around the 3000 K cals accorss about 8 meals a day and it makes me feel like I am about to pop at times, If the only way I could get it any higher is if I were to eat oversized portions or eat things with a lot of fat in them.
> 
> That said I do have to have the weekend off
> 
> and before anyone says it's not enough to bulk with I'm getting at least 250g of protein and about 300gs of carbs in that.
> 
> would there be any benefit to me downing a litre of ben and jerry's ontop of this?


My .weapon for this bulk coming up is seeds ground in a nutri bullet then put into a quark and lemon smoothy

1lb meat

1lb rice

1lb seeds

600g quark

1 avocado

Per day plus a.few.extras but this is the bulk of my.diet,.comes.to 6-7k cals per day

Edit: I say 1lb but its more like 400g not 453g or what ever a 1lb is, close enough


----------



## Patch-Adams

ClockworkKnight said:


> I am slightly curious to know what some of these high calorie diets consist of,
> 
> I'm about 15 - 15 1/2 stone, I just worked out my daily calorie intake as being around the 3000 K cals accorss about 8 meals a day and it makes me feel like I am about to pop at times, If the only way I could get it any higher is if I were to eat oversized portions or eat things with a lot of fat in them.
> 
> That said I do have to have the weekend off
> 
> and before anyone says it's not enough to bulk with I'm getting at least 250g of protein and about 300gs of carbs in that.
> 
> would there be any benefit to me downing a litre of ben and jerry's ontop of this?


Why would you consider a litre of Ben and Jerrys on top.

When eating 4500+ I have to up the fat as it's an easy wasy to get calories in. Plus I feel better when fat is high. I am talking milk, eggs, olive oil etc. Not ice cream.


----------



## naturalun

3750 non training days

4200 training days

193lbs


----------



## ClockworkKnight

Patch-Adams said:


> Why would you consider a litre of Ben and Jerrys on top.
> 
> When eating 4500+ I have to up the fat as it's an easy wasy to get calories in. Plus I feel better when fat is high. I am talking milk, eggs, olive oil etc. Not ice cream.


was more meant as tongue in cheek than anything, the only way your going to get 4500 kcals a day is by eating tings that have a lot of fat in them (unless you drinking weight gain powder by the bucket load)

when you consider fat has 9kcals per gram protein and carbs only have 4.

most of mine comes from sitting at my desk eating protein flapjacks all day at just under 300 kcals each 5 a day gives me 1500 kcals another 2-3 shakes give me another 6-700,then food wise a bowl of oats a day should give me another 200-300 ish, I usually add my teas up as 400-500 * 2,pus a couple of ham sandwiches at lunch which can't have more than a couple of hundred in.


----------



## Patch-Adams

ClockworkKnight said:


> was more meant as tongue in cheek than anything, the only way your going to get 4500 kcals a day is by eating tings that have a lot of fat in them (unless you drinking weight gain powder by the bucket load)
> 
> when you consider fat has 9kcals per gram protein and carbs only have 4.
> 
> most of mine comes from sitting at my desk eating protein flapjacks all day at just under 300 kcals each 5 a day gives me 1500 kcals another 2-3 shakes give me another 6-700,then food wise a bowl of oats a day should give me another 200-300 ish, I usually add my teas up as 400-500 * 2,pus a couple of ham sandwiches at lunch which can't have more than a couple of hundred in.


I have eaten over 300g fat a day. I wouldn't be able to get so many calories in without upping my fat.


----------



## Fletch68

Patch-Adams said:


> Why would you consider a litre of Ben and Jerrys on top.
> 
> When eating 4500+ I have to up the fat as it's an easy wasy to get calories in. Plus I feel better when fat is high. I am talking milk, eggs, olive oil etc. Not ice cream.


 Milk is a great option. Good calorie count in 568ml of whole milk. 300+ isn't it?


----------



## Patch-Adams

Fletch68 said:


> Milk is a great option. Good calorie count in 568ml of whole milk. 300+ isn't it?


Must be around that. I am always drinking milk. Not even 11am and already drunk 2 litres (approx 1140 calories). Easy calories.


----------



## FelonE1

A few weeks ago I was bulking(and not gaining weight) on around 6000


----------



## Robbie

Maintained weight the last 2 weeks on 6500


----------



## garethd93

I like to keep my bulks clean at about 4000 calories a day


----------



## geordie_paul

im 5ft10 220lbs and need between 4500-5000cals to gain further weight. i used to count macros so it didnt seem this high but recording the calories on myfitnesspal adds up to this


----------



## Frandeman

Don't count cals when bulking ... Eat everything on sight.


----------



## picc

I like how you included 1500 and 2000 for a bulk LOL. I bulk at around 2800-3200, depending how active I am and how much I weigh at the time (170-190).


----------



## Electro

Currently 175lbs and 6"4 and bulking on 3000-3300


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

174 lbs bulking on 4000


----------



## Galaxy

BrahmaBull said:


> 174 lbs bulking on 4000


How much you gaining a week off that?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Galaxy said:


> How much you gaining a week off that?


Well I stalled on 3500 but added SD and upped the cals by 500 and gained 7 lbs in 3 weeks


----------



## _Oscar_

2750 cals

6'1"

87.5kg

That's for a steady lean bulk on low dose AAS. Aim for 400g protein per day. All from whole food except for one PWO shake.


----------



## FelonE1

213lbs

Bulking on 5700


----------



## armor king

cas said:


> I don't count, I just make sure im not hungry


haha thas what i do. It could be anywhere from 1 day being 3000 to another day being 8000 for me lol


----------



## Dark sim

FelonE said:


> 213lbs
> 
> Bulking on 5700


Lunatic


----------



## need2bodybuild

Too many ive learnt lol! Going to taper up to 4000 slowlly after diet then assess. Normally go as high as 6000 but put on fat too fast. Fed up of dieting hard to be back where i started 4 months later.


----------



## Dark sim

Calories should progressively increase as your weight increases. That is why so many get fat bulking.


----------



## FelonE1

Dark sim said:


> Lunatic


Yeah buddy,went up to 7000 before I had to cut my bulk short


----------



## Dark sim

FelonE said:


> Yeah buddy,went up to 7000 before I had to cut my bulk short


Them biscuit gains!!


----------



## FelonE1

Dark sim said:


> Them biscuit gains!!


Them 450g oats a day gains lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

> Calories should progressively increase as your weight increases. That is why so many get fat bulking.


Do you adjust weekly if weight stalls? How many cals do you up them by?


----------



## Dark sim

BrahmaBull said:


> Do you adjust weekly if weight stalls? How many cals do you up them by?


I get told when. But generally it is adjusted as soon as weight stalls, by circa 500kcal. More so on a blast. On a cruise it wouldn't be end of world if I held weight.


----------



## uhitmeudie

Start at 2,700 calories. If scale refuses to move 1lb after 2 weeks, bump that ish up to 2,800 and etc (+100 every 10-14day stall). Not fussed if I gain slowly, I usually bulk for 7 months anyway.


----------



## TITO

Dark sim said:


> I get told when. But generally it is adjusted as soon as weight stalls, by circa 500kcal. More so on a blast. On a cruise it wouldn't be end of world if I held weight.


How long would your weight have to stall for before cals were upped?

And when u start your cruise do just carry on the same amount of calories as when you finished blast?


----------



## Dark sim

TITO said:


> How long would your weight have to stall for before cals were upped?
> 
> And when u start your cruise do just carry on the same amount of calories as when you finished blast?


after 2nd week of no weight gain.

Yes same calories and rules apply during cruise.


----------



## TITO

Dark sim said:


> after 2nd week of no weight gain.
> 
> Yes same calories and rules apply during cruise.


thanks mate


----------



## TITO

Dark sim said:


> after 2nd week of no weight gain.
> 
> Yes same calories and rules apply during cruise.


If your weight didn't go up or down for a couple of weeks, I take it this would be your new maintenance calories?

and what would happen to your body if you kept at maintenance level but kept training hard and carrying on with cycle? Would you lean up or recomp?


----------



## Dark sim

TITO said:


> If your weight didn't go up or down for a couple of weeks, I take it this would be your new maintenance calories?
> 
> and what would happen to your body if you kept at maintenance level but kept training hard and carrying on with cycle? Would you lean up or recomp?


Yes.

I'm already training hard, so I wouldn't expect anything to happen.


----------



## Stephen.Harrison

I'm 6'4, and at a good 4500 cals to maintain a lean bulk.


----------



## armor king

Who are the guys bulking on 1'500 calories? Come on!


----------



## gearchange

armor king said:


> Who are the guys bulking on 1'500 calories? Come on!


It maybe some of the girls. They will probably gain more than those guys on the lean bulking route .


----------

